# Burn Ban lifted we are cooking next weekend.



## ecto1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Now I don't know how many of these I will be able to fit in due to my new addition at the house but I am cooking in another contest next weekend.  Non-Sanctioned all the proceeds will go to scholarships for underprivileged kids.   I will post more details when I get them but it is the 3rd annual John Henry Food Products cook-off in Houston Texas.  Ribs, Chicken , Brisket, and Chefs Choice are the categories and I will represent Smoking Meat Forum the best I can.  This is my home on the Internet and you guys are my Friends so I can't let you down.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 12, 2011)

thats awesome. Good luck

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2011)

Kick Ash Buddy!


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 13, 2011)

Yup show them how is the master of BBQ 

Good luck Bud


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2011)

I got faith in your cooking skills, Ecto!!!

Go get 'em Buddy!!!!

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Good Luck Ecto

Sure everything will be great.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2011)

Kick Ass my friend


----------



## smokey mo (Oct 19, 2011)

Lord, I pray that the other pit crews will take this loss with grace and not cry too much when our good brother puts the woopin on them all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

Good Luck Man you will do great. We all know you rep us well at competitions.


----------



## ecto1 (Oct 19, 2011)

This cook off fell through.  My wife is being sent to Boston for the weekend for a last minute business training.  My mom had volunteered to keep the kids but my niece has to be in care of either myself or my wife due to court order until a home study can be complete on my mother.  No big deal I will cook something up and post some Q-view.  I am a little upset but right now family will have to come first.


----------

